

Ask HN: Found a Vulnerability in a Netgear Router. Now What? - xriddle

Can anyone help locate the correct contact at Netgear to report a security bug? I checked the various bounty program sites with no success. Tried LinkedIn no luck. Their site isn&#x27;t particularly friendly either. It shouldn&#x27;t be this difficult to report something. Just trying to do the right thing before going public with it.
======
INSIDEOFT
I worked for NETGEAR, just until recently. They are quite a bureaucratic
company of nature and your best bet would probably to just open a support
ticket with them and hope they escalate it. If you're looking for some sort of
reward it's quite unlikely. Getting email addresses to higher ups with this
little information also seems tough.

------
gesman
Send letter to proper state senator that company in his jurisdiction is
ignorant to important safety warnings and delivered the product that threatens
the security of his constituents.

If that will work - you'll attract proper attention.

~~~
xriddle
I'm in Canada, not sure our political officials would care but you just made
me realize that maybe the cellular provider of the device (it's a 4G device)
may be interested to know. Thanks

~~~
gesman
Oh, ok :) maybe send a tweet @netgear or something then!

